# Getting white hairs



## SiberianShepherd (May 10, 2013)

Hello everyone my GSD is named Roxy and she just turned 4 months old on the 9th. She was monstly black when we got her(around 80 percent black) but started to grow more brown on the sides of her arms but now she is growing white/greyish hair on her neck/back. Why? Is her coat going to change color? She had a tad bit of white on her neck/toes when we got her,but it started to go brown as well, so that made me think she had the "self-white" gene, but I didn't know it could happen to this degree... Or is it just her coat changing colors? Heeeelp.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Could you post a picture? It will give me a better idea of what you're trying to explain  I'm curious if she may be sable, as this color starts out very dark, lightens, then becomes dark once again.


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

it is normal for black/tan,black/red saddlebacks,they all get more tan as they age.

here's my dog for example.

7 weeks










6 months










and 2 years old.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Their coat changes color until they're about 18 months old.
I understand that at 18 months, you have what the coat is going to be for the rest of their life


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Cschmidt88 said:


> Could you post a picture? It will give me a better idea of what you're trying to explain  I'm curious if she may be sable, as this color starts out very dark, lightens, then becomes dark once again.


Not a sable. 
Her dog is B/T
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/introductions-welcome-mat/270522-hello-all-meet-sky-roxy.html


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> Not a sable.
> Her dog is B/T
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/introductions-welcome-mat/270522-hello-all-meet-sky-roxy.html


Thank you  checking back and rereading the OP made me think b/t but I had already posted so I couldn't retrace my thoughts. (I'm bad at that   )


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

You might look up bitch stripe. It may be something your pup is getting.


----------



## SiberianShepherd (May 10, 2013)

So a "bitch stripe" is a show line thing? Hum. Well lets see what you guys think. I got a few pictures, but it's hard as she likes to squirm haha. But yeah this all just started to happen so suddenly, and I thought she might be going sable. She just turned 4 months a few days ago.


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes, our puppy started to get them too, I noticed a few weeks ago a couple of spots on his back. I can't tell if its spreading.


----------



## SiberianShepherd (May 10, 2013)

Anyone else now that I have a few pictures up?


----------



## SiberianShepherd (May 10, 2013)

Bump


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

We have that here too


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Those are adult coat colors beginning to show.


----------



## SiberianShepherd (May 10, 2013)

Now I am confused haha is it a "bitch stripe" or her adult colors coming in? I kinda have doubts on the adult fur coming in as she is only 4 months(and just turned it on the 9th) granted she is bigger then the average sizing chart says, I still have my doubts(I also saw another posters dog whose adult fur is coming in and that dog looks to be 5 months at least and it is happening.


----------

